# Turnips at 566!



## macosta (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi everyone turnips prices are at 566. I am broke so hate to ask for tips. I will be accepting bells!

- I will be bringing 3 people at the time to minimize traffic for smooth shopping.
- please be patient and wait at the airport for all 3 to arrive.
- Will PM dodo as i go down the list.

Thank you and happy selling!


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Deanbean (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to come please!


----------



## hzl (Apr 22, 2020)

Please could I pop over? I don't mind giving you a tip  
x


----------



## RedRaven (Apr 22, 2020)

macosta said:


> Hi everyone turnips prices are at 566. I am broke so hate to ask for tips. I will be accepting bells!
> 
> - I will be bringing 3 people at the time to minimize traffic for smooth shopping.
> - please be patient and wait at the airport for all 3 to arrive.
> ...


Can I come too pls!


----------



## niko2 (Apr 22, 2020)

still open?


----------



## doofcake (Apr 22, 2020)

i'd like to come by please~


----------



## H2406 (Apr 22, 2020)

I also would love to join!


----------



## yosie1511 (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## macosta (Apr 22, 2020)

yosie1511 said:


> I'd like to come


will be right with you


----------



## alitwick (Apr 22, 2020)

Looking to visit as well If possible!


----------



## macosta (Apr 22, 2020)

Will be open for 1 more hour!


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2020)

Would like to come by if you're still open please.


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey, could I also come over?


----------



## macosta (Apr 22, 2020)

45 more minutes until gates are closed!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 22, 2020)

Can I come? Would be two, maybe three trips though.


----------



## Nodokana (Apr 22, 2020)

I would like to come please.


----------



## Mierka (Apr 22, 2020)

Is this offer still available?


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Apr 22, 2020)

I would like to come if you're still open


----------



## macosta (Apr 22, 2020)

Sorry everyone! prices changed to 191! thank you all for your tips!


----------

